# Frequenzumrichter / Wechselrichter mit Überbrückung Netzausfall (3~ 400 VAC / 3 kW / 30 s)



## Benjamin (4 Juli 2022)

Hi Zusammen,

hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich an einen Frequenzumrichter oder Wechselrichter komme, der einen Netzausfall kurzzeitig überbrücken kann?

Die anzutreibenden Antriebe haben Drehstrom 400 VAC und eine Nennleistung von in den Stufen 0,5 .. 3.3 kW.

30 s Laufzeit reichen aus. Danach darf der Antrieb dann komplett ausfallen.

Frequenzumrichter mit ähnlicher Funktion habe ich schon mal gesehen (Kondensatoren mit Laderegler im Zwischenkreis). Kann aber nicht mehr sagen, wo genau das war.

Hat jemand einen Hersteller + Typ für so etwas.

Gruß+Dank


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Juli 2022)

Ja, ich habe sowas schon einmal gesehen ( vermutlich ist diese Lösung für dich deutlich überdimensioniert da du deinen Antrieb damit einige Minuten weiter betreiben kannst aber mal als Ansatz ):
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/energiesparen-möglichkeiten-und-erfahrungsaustausch.108208/#post-835891

Hier mal ein Bild, wie so ein Aufbau dann aussieht:


----------



## Plan_B (4 Juli 2022)

Meinst Du echte Netzüberbrückung oder kin. Speicher?
Letzteres versucht einen Antrieb solange wie möglich über generatorische Leistung am Leben zu halten. Das setzt natürlich Schwungmasse voraus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Juli 2022)

Benjamin schrieb:


> hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich an einen Frequenzumrichter oder Wechselrichter komme, der einen Netzausfall kurzzeitig überbrücken kann?


Mal anders gefragt, was ist denn der Grund für die Netzausfälle?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juli 2022)

Der Umrichter ist aber meist nur die halbe Miete ... Was ist mit den weiteren Komponenten (SPS, Netzwerk, PC, Pneumatik, ...)


----------



## Benjamin (4 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Meinst Du echte Netzüberbrückung oder kin. Speicher?
> Letzteres versucht einen Antrieb solange wie möglich über generatorische Leistung am Leben zu halten. Das setzt natürlich Schwungmasse voraus.



Bei einem Netzausfall müssen mehrere elektrische Klappen noch in eine Endlage verfahren werden.

Normalerweise machen wir das mit Gewichtsarmaturen, Ölhydraulik oder mit DC-Antrieben. Hier ist das System allerdings "so wie es ist" mit 400 V Drehstromantrieben von jemand anderem gebaut worden.


----------



## Benjamin (4 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt, was ist denn der Grund für die Netzausfälle?



Reine Systembetrachtung - Was passiert bei Netzausfall?


----------



## Benjamin (4 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Umrichter ist aber meist nur die halbe Miete ... Was ist mit den weiteren Komponenten (SPS, Netzwerk, PC, Pneumatik, ...)



Das ist kein Problem. Die Steuerung hängt an einer 24 VDC USV. Alles andere darf ausfallen.

Bei Stromausfall müssen nur noch ein paar Klappen in eine Endlage verfahren werden.

Link im gleichen Thema


----------



## Plan_B (4 Juli 2022)

Also echte Überbrückun --》USV
Alternativ DC-Koplung zu einem Antrieb mit ausreichend Schwungmasse, z.B. grosser Ventilator.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (4 Juli 2022)

Ich kenne solche Funktionen auch nur in Verbindung mit einer USV Anlage. Von solchen FU's höre ich jetzt auch das erste mal. Ich denke solche Teile sind sicher nicht günstig. Wenn es platztechnisch passt eine USV Anlage für diese Funktionen aufzustellen, solltest du das vielleicht auch in Betracht ziehen.
Gruß Pascal


----------



## rlw (4 Juli 2022)

Frag doch mal bei Koch nach, ob die etwas für deinen FU im Programm haben.

Energiemanagement


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Juli 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Ich kenne solche Funktionen auch nur in Verbindung mit einer USV Anlage


Bei dem ( und anderen ähnlichen Systemen ) das ich oben verlinkt habe wird das ganz simpel gelöst. Da wird ein 24V DC Netzteil mit DC Weitbereichseingang verbaut, mit der ZK Spannung versorgt und über ein Redundanzmodul mit einem Standard 24VDC Netzteil gekoppelt. Vorteil: Wartungsfrei und die 24V bleiben wesentlich länger aufrecht erhalten als die Umrichter.


----------



## winnman (4 Juli 2022)

Aber braucht doch die 400V für ca. 30´ 
Da würde ich auch zur Stützung des Zwischenkreises gehen.
Generatorischer Betrieb eines größeren Ventilators wäre da sicher denkbar oder eben die Lösung über Kondensatorbank.

Muss man halt mal messen welche Energie die Klappen wirklich brauchen, die so zusammenfassen das nur diese an dem FU sind (oder wenn jede einen eigenen FU hat diese auf einen gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis bringen.

Mit den Messwerten kann man dann ja die erforderliche Kapazität errechnen.
Ev. auch ein Ansatz: DCDC Wandler aus 24V der den Zwischenkreis für die erforderliche Zeit aus 24V Batterieen aufrecht erhält.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (4 Juli 2022)

Das liest sich sehr interessant. Allerdings nur Liederfreigabe für S120. Diverse G120 Powermodule haben auch Zwischenkreisklemmen. Können die auch an die Kondensatoren angeschlossen werden?


----------



## zako (4 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe sowas schon einmal gesehen ( vermutlich ist diese Lösung für dich deutlich überdimensioniert da du deinen Antrieb damit einige Minuten weiter betreiben kannst aber mal als Ansatz ):
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/energiesparen-möglichkeiten-und-erfahrungsaustausch.108208/#post-835891
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild, wie so ein Aufbau dann aussieht:
> Anhang anzeigen 62113



Der Themenstarter braucht ca 3.3kW x 30s = 99kWs Energie. Bei obigen System würde man mit einem Active Line Module auf 720V Regeln. Ich würde dann 8 Caps in Reihe schalten. Bei Supercaps rechnet man noch mit 20 Prozent Alterung ("End of Live"). Einen Zwischenkreisspannungseinbruch auf 520V könnte bei einem 3AC400V Netz noch zulassen. Somit hätte man eine Energie von W = 0.5 * 9.2F/8 * (720^2 - 520^2) * 0.8 = 114kWs. Also eher eine Punktlandung😉


----------



## zako (4 Juli 2022)

...


----------



## s_kraut (4 Juli 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Der Themenstarter braucht ca 3.3kW x 30s = 99kWs Energie. Bei obigen System würde man mit einem Active Line Module auf 720V Regeln. Ich würde dann 8 Caps in Reihe schalten. Bei Supercaps rechnet man noch mit 20 Prozent Alterung ("End of Live"). Einen Zwischenkreisspannungseinbruch auf 520V könnte bei einem 3AC400V Netz noch zulassen. Somit hätte man eine Energie von W = 0.5 * 9.2F/8 * (720^2 - 520^2) * 0.8 = 114kWs. Also eher eine Punktlandung😉


Und dann halt noch schauen wo die Supercaps angeschlossen werden und ob man mit solchen Einbauten noch im Rahmen der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung ist.


----------



## Benjamin (6 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Und dann halt noch schauen wo die Supercaps angeschlossen werden und ob man mit solchen Einbauten noch im Rahmen der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung ist.



Na ja - sollte dann schon irgendwie eine unterstützte Funktion und der Umrichter dafür ausgelegt sein.
Habe immer arge Bedenken bei so Bastellösungen ... Meistens geht es dann nicht und man hat den Salat


----------



## Benjamin (6 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe sowas schon einmal gesehen ( vermutlich ist diese Lösung für dich deutlich überdimensioniert da du deinen Antrieb damit einige Minuten weiter betreiben kannst aber mal als Ansatz ):
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/energiesparen-möglichkeiten-und-erfahrungsaustausch.108208/#post-835891
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild, wie so ein Aufbau dann aussieht:
> Anhang anzeigen 62113




Hi @DeltaMikeAir 
Danke für den Link. Für mehr oder weniger die gleiche Anwendung gibt es auch die Geräte hier SINAMIC DCP DC/DC Steller

Wie da die DLC Storage Unit ins Portfolie passt, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Vielleicht wusste da der eine Bereich bei Siemens nicht, was der andere Bereich schon entwickelt hat ...

Ist aber leider alles 1-2 Größenordnungen zu groß für meine Anwendung mit den wenigen kW an Leistung und wenigen Ws die gespeichert werden müssen.


----------



## Benjamin (6 Juli 2022)

Habe jetzt auch wieder gefunden, wo wir mal einen so ausgelegten FU hatten.
Das war ein spezielles Antriebssystem aus dem Windenergie, das wir für unsere Anwendungen verwendet hatten: KEP P6 pitch controller

Der hat eine spezielle Ladeschaltung im Zwischenkreis, an dem man Batterien / Kondensatoren anschließen, laden und überwachen kann.





So etwas suche ich. Kennt das jemand in der Leistungskategorie im unteren kW Bereich?

Die P6 Umrichter hier sind mit 30 kW und den Funktionen überdimensieniert ...


----------



## Wall-E (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo,

schau dir mal dieses Produkt an. 

CAP AG DC-Link Kondensatormodul

Das passt z.B. sehr gut an ein SINAMICS S120 Antriebsverband zum stützen des Zwischenkreises. Nutzen wir zum geregelten herunterfahren der Antriebe bei Energieausfall.
Wird aber wahrscheinlich auch an Zwischenkreisen anderer Umrichterfamilien funktionieren ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2022)

Wall-E schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schau dir mal dieses Produkt an.
> 
> CAP AG DC-Link Kondensatormodul


Mit der Kapazität wird er aber nicht weit kommen:



Seine Anforderung wären ja 3 KW für 30 Sekunden...


----------



## Wall-E (6 Juli 2022)

Da hast du recht. Da müsste man zu viele von den Teilen einbauen. Am besten wäre es, wenn einer seiner Verbraucher beim runterfahren seine Energie beisteuern könnte. (Generatorischer Betrieb) So wie es winnman bereits beschrieben hat.


winnman schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch zur Stützung des Zwischenkreises gehen.
> Generatorischer Betrieb eines größeren Ventilators wäre da sicher denkbar oder eben die Lösung über Kondensatorbank.


----------



## Plan_B (6 Juli 2022)

Das geht am günstigsten über die generatorische Energie.
Ansonsten geht das eher in Richtung eines BMS.
Vacon hat sowas als DC/DC Converter im Angebot, leider erst ab 180kW, wenn ich das jetzt auf die Schnelle richtig recherchiert habe.


----------



## Plan_B (6 Juli 2022)

ICh würde ausserdem davor warnen, die CAP Module an einen Umrichterzwischenkreis ohne Massnahmen zu hängen. Das würde den Eingangsgleichrichter schnell himmeln.


----------



## zako (6 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> ICh würde ausserdem davor warnen, die CAP Module an einen Umrichterzwischenkreis ohne Massnahmen zu hängen. Das würde den Eingangsgleichrichter schnell himmeln.


Genau, wenn Du im direkt im Zwischenkreis bist, dann brauchst Du eine Vorladeschaltung. Ebenso sollte während des Betriebs die Zwischenkreisspannung nicht deutlich kleiner als der Scheitelwert der Netzspannung fallen (sonst kommt es zu Nachladespitzen, die irgendwann zu groß werden - bei Netzwiederkehr (oder man trennt per Netzschütz), oder man arbeitet wie die obgen genannten Ultracapsmodule mit einer speziellen Vorladeschaltung). 
Alternativ kann man Kondensatoren (erstmal egal ob Supercaps oder Elco´s per DCDC- Converter anbinden). 
Wenn man die 200mm breiten Module https://www.capag-energy.com/ z.B. mit einem DCDC-Converter anbindet 65mF/700VDC, dann könnte man von 700V DC bis auf z.B. 200V runterfahren, falls man z.B. ein 9A Motormodule als DCDC- Converter verwenden würde.
Dann bräuchte man dafür C = 2 * W / (U2²-U1²) = 2 * 100kWs / (700²-100²) = 0,42F.  D.h. 0,42F/65mF = 7 (oder 8) Stück.
Oder man nimmt eben Ultracaps  (auch per DCDCConv angebunden) und es würde z.B. 4 solcher 9,2F / 95V Supercapmodule reichen.  Eine Batterie mit DCDC-Converter ginge auch (bei 48V- Batterie bräuchtest Du z.B. ein 30A Motormodule (Überlast berücksichtigt) - je höher die Batteriespannung desto kleiner das Motormodule, das als DCDC-Converter arbeitet.


----------



## Plan_B (6 Juli 2022)

Der Benjamin scheint ja öfter solch Spezialfälle zu haben.
Lass uns irgendwann mal an den Lösungen teilhaben 😃


----------



## Benjamin (7 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der Benjamin scheint ja öfter solch Spezialfälle zu haben.
> Lass uns irgendwann mal an den Lösungen teilhaben 😃



Leider keine umgesetzten Lösungen ... hatte eine ähnliche Fragestellung auch schon mal, aber in größerem Leistungsbereich.
In meiner Branche ist es so, dass zwischon Konzept und Umsetzung auch mal ein paar Jahre verstreichen können ...

Im der aktuellen Fragestellung (einzelne Klappenantriebe mit 3~ 400 VAC) scheint es gerade darauf hinauszulaufen die Klappeantriebe umzubauen. z.B. 230 V AC Antriebe mit Umrichter um die Anlaufströme für die USV in den Griff zu bekommen. Oder gleich ein Schließgewicht mit Hydraulik.


----------



## Plan_B (7 Juli 2022)

Da kannste doch auch gleich ne 400v usv nehmen. Da brauchste zumindest die Antriebe nicht anfassen.
Überdimensionieren musst Du ne usv ohnehin, wegen der Verzerrungen durch die Umrichterlast.


----------

